#ubuntu-fridge 2007-07-05
<mdke> sladen: is that your akademy story? If so, please can you remember to post to the mailing list for review so that all the editors know what is going on?
<mdke> story in the queue re: ubuntu-fr
<mdke> feel free to spice it up
<Burgundavia> mdke: is there a good time to finally finish that planet spec
<Burgundavia> ?
<sladen> mdke: riddell's
<sladen> mdke: though I don't think he actually posted it
<mdke> sladen: ah, I didn't realise that he had access
<mdke> sladen: no, I was right - you posted it, and rich approved it. It's just nice to have a post to the mailing list so we're all in the loop
<sladen> mdke: no. I. did. not.
<mdke> sladen: well, someone using your account did, then
<mdke> content2007-07-04 19:40story: added Kubuntu at Akademy 2007.sladenview
<sladen> mdke: you should ask riddell about that then
<mdke> he has your password?
<sladen> mdke: either that or my laptop
<mdke> right...
<sladen> I'm quite intrigued now
<sladen> perhaps we have the CMS CC'ed the mailing list with all updates/change notifications
<mdke> just content messages would work
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-07-06
<LaserJock> anybody available to look at a couple of submissions?
